# Adequan Canine for Canine Hip Dysplasia?



## Jhonalid1 (May 3, 2012)

My 8 month old puppy was recently diagnosed with CHD, and we're currently looking at treatment options to prevent arthritis and keep him comfortable and mobile as he grows up.

We're considering using Adequan canine as a preventative measure... he doesn't have osteoarthritis yet (at least not as far as our general practive vet can identify, though a specialist may have been able to identify subtle early signs she didn't see).

Does anyone have any experience with adequan canine for prevention of osteoarthritis?

___________________
risks of aspirin for dogs
http://www.dogarthritisaspirin.com


----------

